# Crows attack seattle police in solidarity with (A) political prisoners



## pigpen (Jun 15, 2011)

ok so maybe that's not EXACTLY why they were doing it, but until someone can prove otherwise, thats what i'm goin with.

http://anarchistnews.org/?q=node/14788


----------



## Puckett (Jun 15, 2011)

now this is some funny ass shit.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah yo, crows are definitely comrades, deep in the mother fuckin struggle.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 15, 2011)

apparently alligators are down as fuck too...

http://earthfirstnews.wordpress.com...r-in-solidarity-with-the-earth-first-journal/


----------



## thisisme (Jun 15, 2011)

ahahaha! both these stories are fucking great


----------



## 40 Hands (Sep 9, 2011)

Fuck yeah for gators and crows lol.


----------



## rezmutts (Oct 5, 2011)

That's true crows/ravens are their own in our culture. Raven rounded up game in our creation stories when men didn't offer prayers and practices when hunting. Very cleaver hunters who partner up coyote and wolves.


----------

